# اسئله ايه شلللللللل



## artamisss (9 سبتمبر 2006)

>> >> >>
>> >> >>في اسئله بديهيه مالهاش اي لازمه في الدنيا
بنتعرض ليها كل يوم من كل الناس
>> >>
>> >> >> >>
>> >> >>خلـونـــا نشــوف أمثلة
>> >> >>
>> >> >> أنت في أوضتك ..  على السرير وطافي النور ومتغطي .....
>> >> >>يجي أخوك الظريف ويفتح الباب عليك ويقول : ايه ياده انت هتنام  ولا ايه؟
(( أظن ده مش وضع الرقص !!! واضح ان انا هنام))
*******************

 أنتم معزومين عند ناس ورحتو لبيتهم وأول ما فتحولكوا الباب  
>>يقول ابنهم الصغير " انتوا جيتــواااااااااااااااا
((   لا لسه   ))

********************
والعكس : أنت لابس هدومك و متأنتك و على سنجه عشره وريحة البارفان  واصله لاخر الشارع .. وخلاص  بتفتح باب الشقه,, يجي حد من أهلك وينادي بصوت عالي : انت خااااارج ولا اييييييييييه
(( !!! لاء  دانا لسه راجع )) >> >>
*********************
أو مثلا راكب العربيه  ودورتها وخلاص هتطلع ... يجيلك  لك 
>>البواب ويخبطلك على الزجاج,, أنت بكل ذوق تفتح الزجاج وتقوله : خير في حاجه؟
يقولك : انت رايح الشغل يابيه ؟
((  لا العربيه واحشاني  ))
***************

  مثلا ماسك سماعه التلفون وقاعد تضغط الارقام يجي حد من أهلك
>> >>ويقولك:  انت هتتكلم في التليفون 

(( لا أبتفرج عليه ,, أكيد بتكلم ))

******************
مثلا : ماسك مذكرة أو كتاب وقاعد تحفظ ومتحمس (أول مره بقى)  .. حد
>> >> >>وقالك :هاه  قاعد تذاكر  ؟
>> >> >>(( تقوم رامي الكتاب و تقوله لااااااااء )) *****************

ربنا هاديك كده ... ماسك سبحه و عمال تسبح  ، يجي حد من البيت
 يعدي عليك ويقول:هوه  انت بتسبح
(( لاء هفرطها وأسلقها  ))
*****************
ولا تعالــو شوفو قنواتنا واسئلتهم البديهيه البايخه
برنامج اهداءات يتصل واحد يطلب أغنيه
ترد عليه ست الكوتكوته (المذيعه)  بكل خفه ورشاقه  : أنتا بتحب
الاغنيّة ديه ولا ايه ؟ 

(( لاء طالبها اخنق على نفسي))

>> >> >>*****************
أو مثلا في العيد
المذيع : هههههه هههههههه هههههه نتعرف بيك
االمواطن : فلان الفلاني
المذيع :هههههه هههههه هههههه  بتقول ايه للأهل ههه و صحابك ههه و قرابيك هههه و للناس اللي انت مخاصمهم كمان ؟
>>هههههه هههههه
>> >>ههههههه
المواطن : أقولهم كل عام وأنتم بخير ....
((  أكيد يعني مش هيقولهم البقاءلله ))
*****************
المذيعه الرخمه : وياترى بقى هتعملوا ايه العيد ده هتقضوه ازاي؟
اكيد بيبقى زيارات الأهل و الصحاب و تخرجوا تشوفوا مظاهر العيد 
في الشوارع و تفسحوا أولادكم  ونتصل بالمعارف نعيد عليهم و نقولهم 
كل سنه و انتوا طيبين
((   سبتيله ايه يقوله  يارخمه  ))

>> >> >>****************
والأسخف بقى ... الشلل الكبير.. لما المذيعين يكلموا الاطفال
يقول المذيع للطفل  : أنت تحب ماما وبابا !!!
يعني اساسي الواد لسه ما طلعلوش عرق الخسه علشان يقول لأ ))
>> >> >>*****************
كفايه كده عليكواااااا
اظن انتوا عارفين الباقي


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور بس افتكر قريته قبل كدة فى المنتدى


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*اية دة ياديانا انتي عملتي موضوع جديد ولا اية*

*حبة شلل اشمعنى انتي*


----------



## ++menooo++ (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*موضوع جامد اوى يا ديانا*


----------



## ++menooo++ (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*


ramyghobrial قال:



			اية دة ياديانا انتي عملتي موضوع جديد ولا اية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ramyghobrial قال:


> *حبة شلل اشمعنى انتي*



*سبلسب شسيلبسي ليءابلاؤتةلاامنارا شس شسشلارءؤ لاتنخ*
*معلش يا جماعه اصل جالى شلل من رامى:new2: *


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 سبتمبر 2006)

لا بجد حراااااااااااااام عليكى لية كدة يا ماما انا عمتلك اية للشل دة


----------



## قلم حر (10 سبتمبر 2006)

حلوه جدا 
بس أحلى واحده 


> [/يعني اساسي الواد لسه ما طلعلوش عرق الخسه علشان يقول لأ ))QUOTE]
> مشكوره جدا 0


----------



## girl_in_jesus (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*حلوووووووووه يا ديانا

ده ذكاء مصرى مش شلل *


----------



## artamisss (10 سبتمبر 2006)

* الحمدلله  ان 7 بس هما اللى اتشلوا ياترى الباقى  بخيييييير  ولا ايه ظروفه عاوزين نطمن عليهم برضه*


----------



## oesi no (10 سبتمبر 2006)

الخمد لله بس كان نفسى اشوف الدنيا تانى اااااااااااايؤرريريييرري


----------



## قلم حر (10 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * الحمدلله ان 7 بس هما اللى اتشلوا ياترى الباقى بخيييييير ولا ايه ظروفه عاوزين نطمن عليهم برضه*


ربنا يشامحك يا شتي !!!!
أصلي حاسبر --- و ألسبر من سفات -- ( ألشمل ) و هو حيوان يعيش في ألصحراء 0000000000000000000000000000 !!


----------



## artamisss (11 سبتمبر 2006)

* انت  كده مش جالك شللل  انت كده قدمت استمارة 6 بدرى ههههههههه  يلا معلش  كنت راجل كويس  هانفتكرك فى القداس مش تخاف اجدعن انت بس واقلب من الدنيا هههههههه*


----------



## قلم حر (11 سبتمبر 2006)

لو سمحتي 
ايه استمارة نمره 6  ( انا مش مصري ) !! اذا كان قصدك أموت ؟؟؟؟ أشكرك !!!
انتي عارفه ألبشريه حتخسر  أد أيه بموتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
انتي عارفه ألدماغ ألعبقري أللي حتخسرو ه بموتي ؟؟؟؟؟
اشرحلك حتى تفهمي :
قال ألشاعر 
قم للسمردلي وفه ألتبجيلا       كاد ألسمردلي أن يكون رسولا 
أشرحلك أكتر !!!
ألدماغ ألعبقري هو دماغ نادر الوجود 0
و هو ثروه للعالم أجمع 0
مثل أهمية الغابات للبشريه ---- و هي بعكس ألصحاري ألتي يعيش فيها ألحمل !!!
و الجمل هو حيوان جميل يعيش في ألصحراء يتحمل ألعطش و و و و و و و و و و و و و و و وو  0( راجعي ألمراجع ألعلميه في ألمنتدى -- عن ألجمل ) 000
شوفتي ألدماغ أللي حتخسرو ألبشريه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و عجبي 
و شكرا لكي ( بجد ألمره دي ) 000 ربنا يوفقك أكتر و أكتر و يباركك 0


----------



## artamisss (13 سبتمبر 2006)

* لا حوللللللللل ولا قوة  الا بالله  معلش *


----------



## ++menooo++ (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*اشوف فيكى 3 سنين يا ديانا على اللى عملتيه فى اعضاء المنتدى*


----------



## artamisss (14 سبتمبر 2006)

* هو جرالهم حاجه ماهم كويسين  اهوة  يعنى انا غلطانه انى عاوزة اخلصك منهم  واحد واحد يت مينو  هههههه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههه*
*لو عايزه تخدمينى يبقى خلصينى من ميرنا و جيرل و كاتى علشان هما عامليين عصابه*
*و مستقبليا خلصينى منك بقى خلى العالم يرتاح هههههههه*
*انا بهزر اوعى تعيطى*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه

فيه ناس اتشلت ومش قادرة تعلق من الشلل

وخدي دي يا ديانا حصلت معايا شخصيا

راكب مكيروباص ولوحدي والميكروباص كله فاضي اديت الصبي الاجرة 

يقولي واحد يا استاذ ؟؟؟؟

كنت ها اتشل*


----------



## ++menooo++ (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*جامده يا هوت*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*دي حدث بالفعل يا مينو

مش بستعبط بامانة*


----------



## ++menooo++ (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*مصدقك يا باشا *
*ما انا مش عايز اشلكم انا كمان خلينى ساكت احسن*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*لاء شل ولا يهمك

انا عن نفسي من اللي بتعرضه 

بقي عندي مناعه ههههه*


----------



## Ayrin (17 سبتمبر 2006)

:smil12:  موضوع حلو انا انشلت ضحك 

انا بعمل هيك مثلا بكون بطلع من البيت و زوجي ما بكون في البيت و بعد كمن ساعة بتصل على البيت و زوجي برد فانا بحكيلوا ارجعت على البيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟  بحكيلي يعني وين انا لا ما رجعت و انا طبعا بكون متصل على نمرة البيت :t33:


----------



## ++menooo++ (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه يا مينا ده طلاع المنتدى كله اعضائه بيشلوا هههههههه*
*كتر خير البشر*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 سبتمبر 2006)

Ayrin قال:


> :smil12:  موضوع حلو انا انشلت ضحك
> 
> انا بعمل هيك مثلا بكون بطلع من البيت و زوجي ما بكون في البيت و بعد كمن ساعة بتصل على البيت و زوجي برد فانا بحكيلوا ارجعت على البيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟  بحكيلي يعني وين انا لا ما رجعت و انا طبعا بكون متصل على نمرة البيت :t33:



*هههههههههههههههه

ماشاء الله يامدام ايرين 

ده انتي طلعتي خبرة بقي في الموضوع ده :t33: 

ربنا يستر علينا بقي*


----------



## artamisss (17 سبتمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جبتش انا حاجه من عندى  اهوة كلكو اعضاء شللل اهوة ههههههههه

وبعدين يا مينا بالنسبه لان الواد يسالك  عن الاجرة واحد يا استاذ  دة شيئ طبيعى  الصعايده كده  كلهم :t32: 

انما  بالنسبه  لايرين فا دى من  ضمن الناس اللى الهمو  كاتب الاسئله الشلل دى هههه:a82:


----------



## Coptic Man (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههه

ماشي يا دودو 

ليكي يوم يا ظالمة*


----------



## artamisss (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*اصبررررررررررررررررررر  ده التقيل  جااااااااااااااااااااى هاتشوف الشلل  على حق من الصعايده بقى *


----------



## Ayrin (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على الرد ما تخافوا انا مش لهدرجة بشل :smil13:


----------



## artamisss (18 سبتمبر 2006)

* شوفى  بس انتى  بقيه النكت اللى انا منزالها  هاتضحكى  ضحححححححححك *


----------



## Coptic Man (19 سبتمبر 2006)

Ayrin قال:


> شكرا على الرد ما تخافوا انا مش لهدرجة بشل :smil13:



*احنا بنهزر معاكي بس يا مدام ايرين *


----------



## Ayrin (20 سبتمبر 2006)

بعرف انكم بتهزروا معاي  خلاص حتعلم المصرية  منكم لاني بحبها كثير :smil12:


----------



## ++menooo++ (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*انتى بتتكلمى فلسطينى ؟؟!!*
*شلل منى هههههههه*


----------



## artamisss (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههالعمليه مش ناقصه  شلللللللل  كفايه الشللل بتاععت الاسئله  يا مينو ههههههه*


----------



## Ayrin (21 سبتمبر 2006)

ايه انا بتكلم فلسطيني و اسباني كمان


----------



## artamisss (22 سبتمبر 2006)

* الله طب ما تقولنا حاجه من ثاقفتك دى  يعنى ثقفينا ممعاكى  قولينا  جمل  ونطقها  بالاسبانيه 

هو صحيح الاسبنى زى الايطالى ولا فى اختلاف*


----------



## Ayrin (22 سبتمبر 2006)

ايه الاسباني بشبه في كم من كلمات الايطالي  بس كثير حلو و انا كثير بحب التراتيل الدينية باللغة الاسبانية ...

ديوس يعني الله Dios
خسوس يعني المسيح  Jesus 

Dios Es Amor 
ديوس ايس امور يعني الله محبة 

و ادا بدك كمان خبريني


----------



## artamisss (26 سبتمبر 2006)

* قوووووووولى قولى   انتى اتعلمتى فين كل دة  قولى  اشجينا  يا ايرن*


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> >> >> >>
> >> >> >>في اسئله بديهيه مالهاش اي لازمه في الدنيا
> بنتعرض ليها كل يوم من كل الناس
> >> >>
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Ayrin (29 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * قوووووووولى قولى   انتى اتعلمتى فين كل دة  قولى  اشجينا  يا ايرن*



ما انا عايشة في بلد لغتها الاسبانية :banned:  فاتعلمت :a82: اللغة


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

*امبارح حصل موقف ظريف جداً على طول افتكرتك يا ديانا انتى ومينا *

*كنت راكب الميكروباص فى الكرسى اللى ورا السواق وما كانش معايا فلوس فكه فأديته عشرة جنيه .. بعد شويه لقيت السواق بيقول : الاستاذ اللى دفع العشرة جنيه *
*فقولتله : نعم *
*قالى : أنت دافع كام ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!! *
*وفطست م الضحك *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Ayrin (2 أكتوبر 2006)

هدا الموقف عنجد بسل شلل :t33: :yahoo:


----------



## mina2010 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

شلل فعلا


----------

